# Wanted!! Not Reptile Related



## Deano (Jun 13, 2006)

Not reptile related but does anyone on this site in NSW breed bull-terriers, im after a female puppy, cheers.


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

Not 100% sure but i think they are being made illegal or in the process of... might be hard to get hold of a pup these days?


----------



## mickousley (Jun 13, 2006)

look it up on google there should be a club out there


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

> Not 100% sure but i think they are being made illegal or in the process of... might be hard to get hold of a pup these days?



What a load of rubbish.

English standard bull terriers and staffordshire bull terriers are totally legal, with no plans to ban them at all.

Pitbull ownership however are governed by rules in some states. 

BULL TERRIERS ARE NOT PITBULLS. (duh)


----------



## Deano (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: RE: Wanted!! Not Reptile Related*



mickousley said:


> look it up on google there should be a club out there



I have already done that, just wanted to see if I can get any responses on this site.


----------



## jessop (Jun 13, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Wanted!! Not Reptile Related*

quote: What a load of rubbish.

English standard bull terriers and staffordshire bull terriers are totally legal, with no plans to ban them at all.

Pitbull ownership however are governed by rules in some states.

BULL TERRIERS ARE NOT PITBULLS. (duh) -azztech

hmmm you got me there azztech, guess i confused 'em


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 13, 2006)

i know of a few breeders, most of them have a waiting list, but if you want to PM me and tell me how much your looking at spending i can dig out there ph numbers for you.

Im a pit bull man myself, not a bull terrier fan but i know a few breeders.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jun 13, 2006)

deano, what are you after? 

i assume you are after an english standard bully?

if so can you be more specific on what your after, i know a few brissie breeders that freight.

i own a white stud with a black eye patch. top dogs.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 13, 2006)

Why would anyone want to own a dog like that? They're killing machines! I could stay here all day and talk about the countless people attacked and killed by these 'pets', but i have to go feed my Taipan's now...


----------



## skunk (Jun 13, 2006)

lol @ Mrbredli :lol:


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jun 13, 2006)

Everyone to their own I SAY :evil: 

I am a member of a fantastic site they will give you all the help, support and point you in the right direction for a quality healthy puppy. http://bullbreedsonline.com/index.php?act=idx Also all the info you can take in on all BULL breeds. You will need to register to have full access but it is quick and free, great chat rooms with other Bullbreed lovers willing to share pic's and info.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 13, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> Everyone to their own I SAY :evil:
> 
> I am a member of a fantastic site they will give you all the help, support and point you in the right direction for a quality healthy puppy. http://bullbreedsonline.com/index.php?act=idx Also all the info you can take in on all BULL breeds. You will need to register to have full access but it is quick and free, great chat rooms with other Bullbreed lovers willing to share pic's and info.



Why no PIttys on that site? :cry:


----------



## Memphis_Tank (Jun 13, 2006)

Does it need to be a pure bred with papers?? My next door neigbours purebred bitch had pups but not sure as to the dad. However my great dane is the number one suspect. Strong sperm as he is a cript - orchid if he is the dad.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jun 13, 2006)

da donky not sure what ya on :shock: but there are plenty of pitty's on that site, just keep looking


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 13, 2006)

donkey that is a mad picture..., sooo cute, I used to have a pittbull cross staffy, she was an aswome dog... ran away, my neighbours had a pure bred but had it taken off them because of new rules , that was the most placid pitbull I had ever seen, wouldnt even depresure its bite on humans so its more of a "close" than a "clamp"


----------



## Ricko (Jun 13, 2006)

here is a pic of my 2 american stafy's. im a fan of apbt's but alas cant keep them without all the hassles that come with it. I have grown up with 2 since i was about 7 they have recently passed away but were 2 of the greatest dogs ever. Da-donkey is that your pit? if so got anymore shots?

















unfortunetly a few people i know with mstaff's have been labelled bad people for owning them but they are the sweetest dogs ever. there is a fair few of us on bullbreedsonline fighting the bsl situation at the moment.

snakegirl what part of the terrier family do you own?

Cheers Rick


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah Rick he's one of my pittys. i dont have any other pics ATM, but i'll try and get some to show you.


----------



## vinspa (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi you can log on to the royal new south wales canine council website and look up breeders of bull terriers there.the website is www.rnswcc.org.au.
they have a breeders directory in there .Hope this helps!!


----------



## kojakshouse (Jun 13, 2006)

> Why would anyone want to own a dog like that? They're killing machines! I could stay here all day and talk about the countless people attacked and killed by these 'pets', but i have to go feed my Taipan's now... Smile
> 
> I would suggest the above is a narrow minded view .....given that NO TRUE Bull Terrier has ever killed any person in this country , it's just not their nature ......sure they were bred for fighting , but then we [ white man] taught them that , so don't blame the dog ........guess that's why when their in the show ring at the Royal Easter show they are fighting each other or trying to kill people ...........actually i'll restate my original thought .......it's a idiotic statment from Mr Breli


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 13, 2006)

Umm.. read my post again, taking note of the little smiley face at the end.. then have a glass of water, sit down and have a good hard think about it :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe i was a little too harsh there.. you're obviously new here so let me give you a couple of tips regarding this site.

1. If there is a little smiley face at the end of the sentence, then don't take what you've just read too seriously.
2. If the post was authored by MrBredli, then don't take what you've just read too seriously.
3. Don't mention cats (except for how much you hate them) :twisted: 
4. Don't mention hybrids (except for how much you hate them) :twisted: 

There's a couple to get you started, perhaps others have some more tips they'd like to add..?


----------



## alby (Jun 13, 2006)

i have to say i am a big fan of staffys i love my boy to death i wouldnt change him for the world hes like my little son....recomend them to anyone...heres some pics of my baby boy jet hes 6 months old now and he is now sleeping on my feet as we speak


----------



## kojakshouse (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, i've had a glass of water , taken a very deep breath and came up with zip, other then the smile was in regards to your going to feed your Taipans [ that bit of sarcasm i got ] but then when looking back at the post , can't see anything other than what was stated .........i've owned these types of dogs [ English Bull Terrier ] all my life [ i'm 45 yrs old] and have been in the past a member of the NSW RCKC for 18 yrs , as well as a member of the NSW Bull Terrier Club , so you can understand the offence taken by me ..............................................most media beat ups are just that , i do remember reading in the Telegrah of a suppossed attack , that headed Bull Terrier attacks child , opening paragraph stated then it was a Staffy, next paragraph down it then was a cross Bull Teerier , when you actually got to the pciture of the dog , well could have been any number of breeds ....more likely a Heinz 50 variety ......truth in media .......yeah right


----------



## kojakshouse (Jun 13, 2006)

Mr Bredli , you correct that i am reasonably new here , as i' pretty much only use the site for information to help me in my endeavours for a better life for my herps and buying them , but i will apologise for my statement about yours being idiotic , and will take note in future of all smiley's ........P.S .....i too hate cats :cry:


----------



## rucuss.NZ (Jun 13, 2006)

will try to post pic's of my american staffy. N.Z. blood line cross aussie. best guard dogs. JUST TRY AND TAKE MY SNAKES.


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 13, 2006)

You almost had it.. the smile was in regards to the whole post as i don't own any Taipan's :wink:


----------



## Ricko (Jun 13, 2006)

hey rucuss do you show??? send me a pm and ill reply with my email if u want? love seeing more amstaff's


----------



## kojakshouse (Jun 13, 2006)

hey i'm trying !!


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 13, 2006)

kojakshouse said:


> but i will apologise for my statement about yours being idiotic



If my posts aren't idiotic then i have failed.. Looks like it's back to Klown Kollege for me..


----------



## vinspa (Jun 13, 2006)

have a look at this (takes a little while to load) but just shows the true nature of a pitbull!!
[video=youtube;xdY9Z5ub9xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdY9Z5ub9xw[/video]


----------



## Ricko (Jun 13, 2006)

they have some very sad vids on that site. specially all the bsl ones. very very sad what the media does to this beautiful breed.


----------



## vinspa (Jun 13, 2006)

some people should be banned from owning the breed.not ban the breed!


----------



## Ricko (Jun 13, 2006)

oh god how many times have i said that.


----------



## vinspa (Jun 13, 2006)

lol 
all dogs if provoked (and trained)will bite no matter what the breed!!!


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 14, 2006)

vinspa said:


> have a look at this (takes a little while to load) but just shows the true nature of a pitbull!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdY9Z5ub9xw



Thanks for posting that link vinspa, it realy shows the true nature of the American pit bull.

here is another link http://media.putfile.com/An-American-Hero-The-Pit-Bull 
*
Please watch with caution* as this is a true account of how some "humans" treat this beautiful, loving breed of dog.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 14, 2006)

i like the looks of these dogs 
but ive never owned or even thought of owning one
and from others i have seen like all dogs if raised right they will be fine

unless its a poodle or chiwowa (haha i cant remeber how to spell it toooo close to bed time to think that hard)
they are the dangerous dogs no matter how theyre trained imo


----------



## Deano (Jun 14, 2006)

I had two American red nose pit-bulls, absolutely stunning dogs, we registered them got them legally the works, then the council sends us a letter in a years time and says you have to comply with the new laws to keep them, which is put them in a small enclosure cage and every time you take them out you have to muzzle them that’s just going to make them go nuts and its cruel, so we decided to put them down. So if any one gets a pit-bull make sure you register it under a staffy or don’t register it at all, you do the write thing and let the council know what you have and they will F#*!# you up, its not fair we spent bloody thousands


----------



## Deano (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks to all those people who helped out.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 14, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Looks like it's back to Klown Kollege for me..


Your not sitting next to me again !! you copied my answers !! :lol: 

I believe 9/10 times if a dog is nasty then its the owner that made it like that, i know plenty of pit bull's that have excellent temperments.

Deano...i cant believe you had the dog's killed, i would never have my dog put down for a reason like that, it would destroy me too !!....could'nt you have re-homed them ?


----------



## pixie (Jun 14, 2006)

my family has had pitbull crosses all through my childhood, funny thing is the only dog attack in my street were two jack russels who attacked an elderly neighbour of mine, its not the dog, its the owner, and if people are cruel to dogs they should be muzzled and caged..


----------



## Deano (Jun 14, 2006)

I would of gave them away, but know one had the room to make a cage for these guys and because there registered with the council under a pit-bull they want to know where they are, they gave us 3 weeks to sort something out and I just didn’t have the time, money and room to do anything about it, if I new we had to build a cage for them I wouldn’t have gotten them but it’s a new law that came out, what’s the point in having a dog when there locked up 24/7. I spoke to the owner that I got them from to see if he would take them back for free because I didn’t want them put down but he can’t, simply because there registered under a pit-bull. 

MORELIMAN: don’t think I put the dogs down for the sack of it there was nothing I could do; I tried everything they were my boys. If I didn’t go with the law and if the dogs were to attack someone it’s either prison or a whopping big fine, I would have to sell my house, so don’t talk mince you would have done the same if you were in my situation………still to this day im upset, you do the right thing by the council getting them registered chiped ect and after a year of having them they bring out this bulls#!t….


----------



## Moreliaman (Jun 14, 2006)

DEANO...............NO, i would'nt have done the same as you, i would have complied with the new law's. 
I feel sorry for you mate, i cant even imagine the heartache of loosing 1 dog let alone 2 ! !


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 14, 2006)

Our dog is supposedly staffy X Red cloud kelpie I think...

People always comment that he looks Rottie like...I dunno...I'll post a pic of him later so I can get some opinions


----------



## Deano (Jun 14, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> DEANO...............NO, i would'nt have done the same as you, i would have complied with the new law's.
> 
> I just said you would have done the same in my situation which was: time, room and money! Where would you put them then if you were in my situation? Put them in your snake enclosure?


----------



## dpeica (Jun 14, 2006)

This is a real dog..
1.25kg of evil.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 14, 2006)

now im scared of that thing for sure


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jun 14, 2006)

lol scares the sh.t right out of me little evil looking snake food :wink: :twisted:


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jun 14, 2006)

Have to agree with most of you, I loved Staffies but hubby didnt he liked the British Bulldog, we both Compromised and went into Breeding Aussie Bulldogs, they have both lines in them and are just the most lovable dog going, as long as they dont sit on you :shock:


----------



## alby (Jun 14, 2006)

funny we are talking about american pittys there was just a segment on a current afairs were they were talking about dangerous dogs and you bet ya guess who the dangerous dog was yep the little old pitty...poor dog u cant just blame it on them i dont think


----------

